
I am new to Hacker News - kondajaffa
i am new to hacker news, please guide me any one.
Thank you!
======
dosy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

support: hn@ycombinator.com

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dang](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dang)
is a moderator

and there's also a few more mods but I forget them.

~~~
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sctb](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=sctb)

Best to read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)
also.

------
ChrisGranger
The first order of business is to read the Guidelines and FAQ links at the
bottom of the page...

------
baddhidurgarao
i am also new to hacker news, so i can't help you, Sorry!!!

